# Hadeon CAP



## Christos (13/3/18)

Anyone else notice an increase in flavour with the hadeon cap?
I'm loving it. 
@TheV

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TheV (13/3/18)

Christos said:


> Anyone else notice an increase in flavour with the hadeon cap?
> I'm loving it.
> @TheV
> View attachment 125840


Oh absolutely! Better airflow and increased flavor. This cap finally makes the "Entheon" worth vaping

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/3/18)

Christos said:


> Anyone else notice an increase in flavour with the hadeon cap?
> I'm loving it.
> @TheV
> View attachment 125840


That sounds promising. Come on weekend. 

Sent from the abyss


----------



## Christos (13/3/18)

I have a 4x 26awg ni80 coil claptoned with 40 awg and I was tempted to pull it out because it's a bit of a beast.
The coil made the entheon shine and it's doing wonders now.

Glad I didn't.
This direct airflow I prefer and it seems to be running cooler. Happy with the airflow and stoked with the flavour.

Haven't oversquonked yet but I see that happening real soon


----------



## TheV (13/3/18)

Christos said:


> I have a 4x 26awg ni80 coil claptoned with 40 awg and I was tempted to pull it out because it's a bit of a beast.
> The coil made the entheon shine and it's doing wonders now.
> 
> Glad I didn't.
> ...


Sounds like a serious business coil. What is the resistance on that?

The Hadeon will unfortunately oversquonk (or overdrip) easier than that Entheon ... but that is a con I am gladly willing to accept


----------



## Christos (13/3/18)

TheV said:


> Sounds like a serious business coil. What is the resistance on that?
> 
> The Hadeon will unfortunately oversquonk (or overdrip) easier than that Entheon ... but that is a con I am gladly willing to accept


Sitting at 0.1 ohms.
Hence it's on a mod that takes 20700s so I can use the extra amps.


----------



## TheV (13/3/18)

Christos said:


> Sitting at 0.1 ohms.
> Hence it's on a mod that takes 20700s so I can use the extra amps.


Oh no thank you. That is danger zone vaping haha. Must be quite a hot vape


----------



## Christos (14/3/18)

TheV said:


> Oh no thank you. That is danger zone vaping haha. Must be quite a hot vape


I've been running this coil for a few months. I like to pulse it so it doesn't get too hot.

Has been a warm vape but it's more acceptable now.

I keep meaning to pull it out and put something tamer in but I'm always short on time and have not had a chance to build coils lately. 
I have a 3 core 28 alien I want to put in but have to build the coil first....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash (3/4/18)

Those with Hadeon cap, how is it going since you have had it for a few weeks now. Is it really worth getting to improve the flavor and will this cap make you keep this rda.


----------



## TheV (3/4/18)

Ash said:


> Those with Hadeon cap, how is it going since you have had it for a few weeks now. Is it really worth getting to improve the flavor and will this cap make you keep this rda.


I haven't seen many floating around online, so that is at least somewhat of a positive sign I would think.

Personally I love mine. Still my favorite RDA but that is not fair because it is also currently my only RDA.
I'm 100% convinced that it makes the Entheon worth keeping though, without a doubt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (3/4/18)

I'm enjoying the entheon with the hadeon cap.
I would say it is worth it but I enjoyed the entheon from the beginning so perhaps I'm not the best person to ask either

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (3/4/18)

Ash said:


> Those with Hadeon cap, how is it going since you have had it for a few weeks now. Is it really worth getting to improve the flavor and will this cap make you keep this rda.


Can't see myself not using it. Totally love the hadeon cap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash (3/4/18)

Thanks guys. I think I might as well give the hadeon cap a chance as i see they now offer the ss cap version. The hadaly was a great atty so this should be close or on par judging from your reviews as well as a few others.


----------



## SAVapeGear (3/4/18)

I also enjoy mine without any caps.Stock Standard

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yas786 (4/4/18)

Ive been using my black hadeon cap on my entheon for the past few weeks. 

I loved the entheon with its stock cap but I just didn’t feel the flavour was quite there. Funnily enough my dead rabbit sq rda was slightly better for flavour. 

But I managed to source a black hadeon cap here in the U.K. I wasn’t expecting it to be any better than what the entheon was, I really only got it because I wanted a black cap to match with my black rsq lol . 

Anyhow put a ni80 flapton on it and unbelievable the flavour that it produced. Much much better than the stock entheon cap and finally I could say hand on heart that the hadeon blew the dead rabbit sq right out of the universe lol. 

In a nutshell if you have an entheon then it’s a no brainer to get the hadeon caps. You will not regret it one single bit. And finally I can say my entheon now is pretty much the only rda I use on my squonk mods. 

Only con I see with the hadeon caps, easy to over squonk compared to the original cap on the entheon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rebel (6/4/18)

The hadeon cap is the reason i am keeping the Entheon. Thanks again @TheV for the group buy.
The flavour is very close to the Hadaly for me and i love the airflow.
The clear cap also does not get hot like the standard cap.
I would be in if there is another group buy as I do not see any vendors selling this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Redaa (8/4/18)

Rebel said:


> The hadeon cap is the reason i am keeping the Entheon. Thanks again @TheV for the group buy.
> The flavour is very close to the Hadaly for me and i love the airflow.
> The clear cap also does not get hot like the standard cap.
> I would be in if there is another group buy as I do not see any vendors selling this.


Anybody know where I can get the hadeon cap new or second hand? Thanks

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------

